# Arma 2 and Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising



## Bambi (Aug 20, 2009)

What do you guys think about either of these two games?

Also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KK6Fo3Y0AU&feature=channel_page

That makes Bambi horny.

Chaos, explosions, death.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm still kinda wary on OpFlash2 though if it's been toned down to a Ghost Recon 1 kinda style I'll be very happy.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 20, 2009)

Dragon Rising kinda looks bad, from what I've seen it was good then they decided to go the console route and it dropped off the deep end. Might still be good.

ArmA 2 is my favorite game, anybody that plays has got to play with me, hit me up on MSN/AIM/YIM, but I'd prefer steam.

Super-realism is so <3
Like, I have a video I'm uploading to youtube right now of my squad clearing a town, should be done sometime tomorrow (large size).
I have this video here, but sound is on and you can hear vent along with music...x3 I'm a sniper, if you can't tell. The MOA value in the top right of the screen is minute of angle adjustment, basically scope adjustment...yes you can adjust your scope, and yes I know ranges well, if you notice the bottom left quadrant of the scope has a stadiametric rangefinder that I use. <3 Russian, we ( http://www.13th-soag.co.uk/ ) the 13th, play Russian dominantly, although we play Bluefor sometimes too (squad nights and such, cool missions).

The 13th and myself included play realistically, meaning realistic loadouts, chains of command, movements, tactics, etc. Everybody doesn't take a scoped weapon and go rambo, we work as a team and scoreboards are disabled to reduce rambo moves.

A grenadier increases the squads ability against light to no armored vehicles, windows/buildings, and blind spots behind corners or hills.
A medic increases survivability of a squad and increases moral.
A gunner, LMG, allows for the equivalent suppression fire of several men all by himself, as well large amounts of people drop easier with more rounds down-range.
A sniper increases the effective range of the squad and opens windows for priority targets to be removed without alert.

Just yesterday there was a LAV-25 with the crew turned out while patrolling the town we were given to strike. We were attacking from the woods, in the treeline we had set up a RV point and were scouting ahead, I had spotted several targets but was awaiting command. The squad leader called me up, he needed a sniper for something so I moved up to his right, apparently the USMC had poked their heads out of this LAV-25 and he wanted to know if I could get at least the gunner at about 500 meters away. No problem, I got the gunner, the commander, and the driver with three rounds of 7.62x54r. I took out a $200,000.00-$300,000.00 APC with three bullets, probably a few rubes worth. Epic times.

Of course there's no victory unless your team succeeds, we rarely lose men during missions and when we do it's not usually drastic, there's a few times we require assistance and evac without being able to continue the mission, but only rarely.
More commonly we have side missions that pop up, such as a downed pilot this one time; our hind pilot had been shot down, he was pinned and taking heavy fire so us, a four man fireteam, went in to extract and evac while clearing a town at the same time. We had Hind gunner support once we took out the AA and we managed to get the pilot out safely. The down pilot was a clan member, a human, so was our hind support and everybody other than the enemy. We play with humans against AI, really fun times.

No shit, this is all multiplayer, large-scale battles too. No pussy-fitting, shitty graphics or anything like that either. This and This are examples of how great this game looks.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 20, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Dragon Rising kinda looks bad, from what I've seen it was good then they decided to go the console route and it dropped off the deep end. Might still be good.
> 
> ArmA 2 is my favorite game, anybody that plays has got to play with me, hit me up on MSN/AIM/YIM, but I'd prefer steam.
> 
> ...


What's your system specs, and what would you recommend from personal experience with it?


----------



## Krevan (Aug 20, 2009)

What are the differences between the two games? My friend and I are trying to pick the right one.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 20, 2009)

ArmA2 is super-duper hardcore infantry MilSim.
OpFlash2 is... a console version of something... I wish they'd release a demo already *>:{*


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 20, 2009)

Bambi said:


> What's your system specs, and what would you recommend from personal experience with it?


My system specs can be found here: http://pastebin.ca/1477114
Recommend what? Computer specs? Well, at least a decent core and windows 7, vita x64 seems to have some issues with the game from what I've heard, but 7 and xp is fine. The game is very CPU dependent, it's also GPU dependent but not so much, my system gets about 30FPS but the game isn't fully optimized just yet so don't fret, there's plenty of patches lined up for ArmA 2, just like ArmA and OFP1 (same guys).


Krevan said:


> What are the differences between the two games? My friend and I are trying to pick the right one.


ArmA 2 is simulation, shoots for realism while looking good doing it.
Dragon Rising shoots for COD4/MW:2 type of playing on large-scale.


Bokracroc said:


> ArmA2 is super-duper hardcore infantry MilSim.
> OpFlash2 is... a console version of something... I wish they'd release a demo already *>:{*


Yeah.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 20, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> ArmA 2 is simulation, shoots for realism while looking good doing it.
> *Dragon Rising shoots for COD4/MW:2 type of playing on large-scale.*
> 
> Yeah.



That would be quite epic if done right, but yeah, until that demo


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 20, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> That would be quite epic if done right, but yeah, until that demo


Not really...I'm a big fan of COD4/mw:2 (when it comes out <3) and even all the battlefields, a large-scale COD4 will be a bad idea.


----------



## Doubler (Aug 20, 2009)

Love ArmA, looking forward to Dragon Rising. 
I don't believe DR will really be closer to CoD than ArmA. I suspect it aims to occupy a niche at some point between typical tactical shooters and ArmA military sim. I can definitely see there being room for that though, considering I have ArmA for the latter


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 20, 2009)

Doubler said:


> Love ArmA, looking forward to Dragon Rising.
> I don't believe DR will really be closer to CoD than ArmA. I suspect it aims to occupy a niche at some point between typical tactical shooters and ArmA military sim. I can definitely see there being room for that though, considering I have ArmA for the latter



Footage I've seen, it acts exactly like COD4 with AI, it also doesn't look realistic inside helo's and tanks, either.

But, new video up of ArmA 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTHEo6lM3UU


----------



## Krevan (Aug 20, 2009)

Can anybody please post a screen or two of the insides of an Abrams from Arma 2 please? I tried searching and couldnt find any. Need to validate the realsim of this game haha. How does operating the abrams work and can you switch what type of shell your using? (Sabot, Heat, Mpat, Can?)


----------



## Doubler (Aug 20, 2009)

> Footage I've seen, it acts exactly like COD4 with AI, it also doesn't look realistic inside helo's and tanks, either.


Maybe. The videos didn't particularly remind me of CoD4, though. They seem more lethal, and less of a rambo thing. Of course it's hard to tell.
And I've never been inside helos or tanks, so I wouldn't know  - I wonder if they function correctly, though.

On a side-note, I don't really see an advantage in marketing it as OFP when it's actually an open-world Modern Warfare.


> How does operating the abrams work and can you switch what type of shell your using? (Sabot, Heat, Mpat, Can?)


Three man crew; commander, gunner, driver. Definitely Sabot and Heat, don't know about the others. Haven't done anything tank-related in ArmA 2 yet


----------



## Bambi (Aug 20, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Footage I've seen, it acts exactly like COD4 with AI, it also doesn't look realistic inside helo's and tanks, either.
> 
> But, new video up of ArmA 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTHEo6lM3UU


 
You're capturing in very good HD quality -- is that the latest version of FRAPs?


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 20, 2009)

Bambi said:


> You're capturing in very good HD quality -- is that the latest version of FRAPs?



It's a mixture of using FRAPs and Sony Vegas...and 1.7 gig file sizes... :\
Actually that video got cut off I think...it was about 8min and on youtube it's about 4min...?


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 21, 2009)

Doubler said:


> Love ArmA, looking forward to Dragon Rising.
> I don't believe DR will really be closer to CoD than ArmA. I suspect it aims to occupy a niche at *some point between typical tactical shooters and ArmA military sim. *


AKA. Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon 1?


----------



## ivanstrelok (Aug 22, 2009)

im gonig to get DR because arma 2 looks a lot like arma 1 with improved graphics to me,arma is a great game,i enjoy playing it very much,but the only thing i hate is the sloppy feeling of the players feet,i hate that >< so i hope that falshpoint DR hasnt got that problem,it definitely looks better to me


----------



## Krevan (Aug 22, 2009)

Im gonna try to get my hands on ArmA tonight


----------



## Doubler (Aug 23, 2009)

> AKA. Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon 1?


I've never actually played that game, to be honest  - It's been on my to-do list for years.
But I figured one could class it a tactical shooter without it particularly standing out.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 23, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Im gonna try to get my hands on ArmA tonight


You should totally come to our friday night PvP matches, you can play US and I can play Russian. :3


----------



## DemonKnight (Aug 23, 2009)

Personaly, I don't know why, but the weapons seem to handle pretty badly in ArmA 2 compaired to 1, My rifle in training seemed to perform pretty poorly compaired to the first game. I found my M9 also had some issues, the damn thing was WAY to accurate for a handgun, don't know if it's always like this but I was hitting the targets on the rifle range with it, not one missed, as apposed to the rifle seeming to float around, it was pretty solid for such a short pee shooter. I also don't like the lack of actual chaimbered rounds, I fired all but one round and then reloaded, and still only had 15 rounds in my berreta. I had the demo, so I don't know if it's like this in the full game, I hope not, there's no way I'd perform my proper role if my gun seemed to float around infront of me instead of acting like it should, Being a designated marksmen is a thrill with the wind and distance taken into account, but I don't need the gun feeling detatched from my character.

Edit: I'm not talking about free aim, I mean this detatched feel to it, free aim is awsome, but it seems distant.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 23, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> You should totally come to our friday night PvP matches, you can play US and I can play Russian. :3



Thanks for the invite dude, I got it but im having too many problems playing it. My computer is a decent dell xps and even on the lowest settings it doesnt flow smoothly. Any ideas?


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 23, 2009)

Make sure 3D resolution and normal resolution is set to the same thing, AA off, AF off or low, view distance at 2000-3000, and make sure you have the latest patch installed.

Depending on if you have dual GPU's or not you'll have to put this in the target shortcut "-winxp -nosplash" without the "". There's also a beta patch, client-side, works on our server just fine and most servers accept it. It's a bit complicated, but here's a tut I wrote up on how to install mod's, and here's the beta patch download (it's a mod).

Multiplayer also seems to be better on FPS than single player, the server takes care of the AI.

I can assist more if needed, ventrillo (VOIP, voice chat) program is how we do it, here's the server: *vent.alpha-networks.co.uk* and port: *5031*
http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php

Check out our website too, if you want: http://www.13th-soag.co.uk/ you can see how many people in our server, in our vent, and you can talk on the forums for advice.


Edit: Forgot to mention, the beta patch increases performance a lot and I haven't had issues with it, some people have opposite effects, most have -very- positive. I jumped 20 FPS.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmm thanks, the changing the resolutions helped considerably but the choppiness is still unplayable. I got the game on steam so it should be fully updated, Ill see how the performance is in multiplayer and fiddle with it.


----------

